# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  كسي از دوستان مرجع يا راهنماي كدهاي VSFlexGrid داره

## sh2007

با سلام خدمت اهل فن
دوستان كسي مرجع يا مثالهاي كد نويسي با VSFlexGrid رو داره ممنون دوستان مي شم در اين زمينه كمك كنند

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

سلام،
اگر پكيج كامل اين ابزار رو نصب كنيد مثال هاي زياد و متنوعي داره.
پست آخر تو اين تاپيك:
*پکیج   Component VSFlexGrid8 رو اگه کسی داره ممکنه لینک دانلودشو بده؟*
حجمش بالاي 70 مگ هست.
بعلاوه يكي از كاربران چند وقت پيش فايل helpش رو گذاشته بودند. جستجو كنيد.

----------


## sh2007

سلام دوستان 
من كه توي سايت چيزي نديدم 
دوستان اگه كسي مرجع و يا پكيج داره لطف كنه 
ممنون

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

نمونه کد زیاد داره !

https://barnamenevis.org/showpost.php?p=601739&postcount=23

----------


## sh2007

با سلام 
خانم وطن دوست ممنون 
نمونه مثالهاي يا پروژه هاي هست كه توي سايت يا جاي ديگه باشه

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

سلام

همون هلپی که لینکش رو دادم *کفایت* میکنه. مثال های *کامل و جالبی* داره .

----------


## mpmsoft

دوستان بعداز مدتها کار کردن با VS به این نتیجه رسیدم که DBTrue بهترین گرید می باشد

پیشنهاد می کنم برین سراغ DBTrue

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

سلام

به چه دلیل؟

----------


## sh2007

> دوستان بعداز مدتها کار کردن با VS به این نتیجه رسیدم که DBTrue بهترین گرید می باشد
> 
> پیشنهاد می کنم برین سراغ DBTrue


با سلام 
ممكنه ocx اون كنترل dbtrue رو بذاريد و يا راهنمايئ و ... تا ما و دوستان با قابليتهاي اون آشنا بشيم و اگه بهتر از vsflxgrid هست كه از dbtrue استفاده كنيم

ممنون

----------


## sh2007

با سلام
توي اينترنت جستجو كردم اسم اون كنترل 
DbTree مي باشد

----------


## mpmsoft

این محصول جزو محصولات ComponentOne Studio Enterprise می باشد

اگر این ابزار رو بگیرید و به نمونه کدهای اون نگاهی بیاندازید متوجه می شوید


اول از همه خوب مشکل ردیف که با این ابزار حل می شه شما می تونید یک ستون رو بصورت ثابت مقدار دهی کنید و با تغییر sort اون ستون تغییری نکنه و یا با حرکت دادن ستونها Index اونها تغییر نکنه که در vs این مشکل وجود داشت .

دوم قرار گرفتن چند ستون در یک ستون

سوم دسترسی به جزئیات بیشتر هر ستون

تعریف ستونها در Design Time و اتصال به بانک و پیش نمایش
و ...

بنده فکر می کنم True DB بهترین گزینه برای کار با وی بی 6 و بانک اطلاعاتی می باشد

در یکی از نرم افزار های بسیار معتبر و گرانبهای حسابداری  از این گرید بصورت کامل استفاده شده

----------


## hrj1981

*سلام اين هم راهنماي  زبان اصلي VSFlexGrid بصورت PDF*

http://www.hrjsoftware.ir/Download.htm

----------


## sh2007

با سلام و تشكر حالا اين ocx 
True DB 
نسخه دمو يا ... كسي نداره دانلود كنيم
ممنون

----------


## xman_dj

> با سلام و تشكر حالا اين ocx 
> True DB 
> نسخه دمو يا ... كسي نداره دانلود كنيم
> ممنون


منم تو همین فکر بودم که شما گفتین :بوس:

----------


## mpmsoft

این لینک دانلود

http://rapidshare.com/files/27100786...eX.v11.1.0.zip

----------


## sh2007

با سلام 
اين لينكي كه داديد اصلا نميشه دانلود كرد فقط فايل رو با حجم 13 كيلو بايت مي ده كاش رو سايت مي گذاشتيد تا بتونيم بگيريم 
ممنون

----------


## sh2007

> این لینک دانلود
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/27100786...eX.v11.1.0.zip


 
دوست من سلام ما هنوز منتظريم و نتونستيم دانلود كنيم
ممنون

----------


## rostami

آقا لینک مشکلی نداره. من دارم دانلود میکنم:
http://rs531.rapidshare.com/files/27...eX.v11.1.0.zip

----------


## mdelghandy

سلام
دوستان عزيز به نظر من بهترين datagrid كه تاحالا ديدم true_dbgrid_pro_8.0 هست
اون رو ميتونيد از وبلاگ تازه تاسيسم به همراه پسورد اون دانلود كنيد.واقعا بي نظيرو انعطاف پذير هست .امكانات فوقالعاده بالايي هم داره. آدرس وبلاگ :*http://mdelghandy.blogfa.co*m

----------


## sh2007

سلام د وستان 
لينكهاي مورد نظر فايلهاي اون رو من دانلود كردم و با حجم 13 كيلو بايت بيشتر نبود من فكر مي كنم از جائي كه من اتصال اينترنت دارم با رپيد شير مشكل داره نظر شما دوستان چيه؟

----------


## rostami

> سلام د وستان 
> لينكهاي مورد نظر فايلهاي اون رو من دانلود كردم و با حجم 13 كيلو بايت بيشتر نبود من فكر مي كنم از جائي كه من اتصال اينترنت دارم با رپيد شير مشكل داره نظر شما دوستان چيه؟


هر کدوم رو خواستی بگو برات لینک جدید بزارم  :چشمک:

----------


## علی جباری

به آدرس زير يه سري بزنيد:

http://helpcentral.componentone.com/...andmethods.htm

----------


## sh2007

سلام دوستام من اين دو تا لينك رو كه توي رپيد شير هستند نمي تونم بگيرم براتون امكان داره توي سايت بذاريد ممنون - اليته با اجازه مدير بخش

http://rapidshare.com/files/23876206...o_8.0.zip.html
http://rs531.rapidshare.com/files/27...eX.v11.1.0.zip

----------


## rostami

Tru DBgrid 8.0
http://www.arvin-net.ir/_download/Tr...0pro%208.0.rar

SuiteProEval ActiveX v11.1.0
http://www.arvin-net.ir/_download/Su...eX.v11.1.0.rar

----------


## joofer

من آخر نفهمیدم چرا تو این سایت نزاشتین. این همه لینک گذاشتین هیچکدوم بالا نیومد.

----------


## joofer

این همه سایت ایرانی. پیکوفایل. پرشین گیگ و غیره. چرا رپید شیر؟ چرا فایل ها رو روی سایت خودتون نمیزارین؟ هرکدوم فقط چند کیلوبایته.

----------

